# Wishing myself luck



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not really looking for advice, just feel like talking.

I posted couple times regarding different issues and quite a few people said I was singing myself praise or not saying a good thing about my H. It must be the way I write on internet forum because although I have QUITE A BIT to vent regarding H's negativity (towards me), he is a good guy. I hope I write this one with a more humorous tone.

Yesterday H went hiking and encountered a BEAR (Mom with cub) in the park. He FREAKED OUT. Called me on the cell and portrayed himself as looking at death straight in the eyes. I at first was a little concerned but more research (online) revealed around this park that bear is often spotted and she has never harmed anyone, just looking for trash to dig thru. Anyways, last night I finally coaxed him into bed, but he was still talking about the @#$%& bear. I simply took off PJ and his shirt so FINALLY he got the hint. Unfortunately, he was soft. I gave the most awesome BJ in this galaxy, got him hard enough, then he started doing it so quickly I was like hey slow down. He frowned and said if he slowed down he would lose it, and he did. I went back to getting my jaw sore and revived the dead one more time, then he came so quickly I was like Ohhhhhhh.

So I said, hmmm, it's the bear scare. But I managed to sleep peacefully without going crazy over my [email protected]$niness .

Today we had a pleasant lunch together and nice talks without fighting. Then I thought...why not....and downloaded the 30-day trial for Cialis (free), wrote a prescription (this has been done before. You can only get one month free every year and he was jumping at the good deal ). He was very enthusiastic and we passed by the pharmacy on the way out. H said he saw the pharmacist snicker. I was like yeah right you know how many people fill that Rx daily? 

In case there's any misunderstanding, this Rx is not in any way condescending or irritating to him. He might not be a physician like I am but he's a chemist and knows everything about drugs and completely pragmatic. I told him I might put a triple dose in his food and asked him how long he thinks it would last. Got a distorted painful expression. 

Don't know when we can try it, the kid is always trying to sneak in bed. We'll see.


----------



## neuklas (Jun 13, 2013)

If all else fails, rent a bear suit. 

Kidding, hope it works out for you both.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

neuklas said:


> If all else fails, rent a bear suit.
> .


Haha. I will do that next time we get into a fight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Between the two of you, you should realize that adrenaline causes the peripherals to constrict. What did you expect?

Anyhow, beast (you) over nature (human biological response to stress...no blood flow to unnecessary organs, thankyouverymuch) you won.

Maybe he is prone to stress. He could try relaxation instead of RX, or even a very mild sedative instead of RX, maybe it would work better.

Forget about bear, get bunny suit ;-)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

While that particular bear might not have a history of attacking people.. it's a wild animal. Wild animals can be unpredictable.

The rest of your post..hope it works out.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, we definitely will not take wild animals lightly. In fact, today he sweated in the gym and probably won't go hiking for a while. 

ED has been an issue, long before the bear came... I found this an opportunity to laugh and attack the issue more positively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

jennifer1986 said:


> Thanks for the advice, we definitely will not take wild animals lightly. In fact, today he sweated in the gym and probably won't go hiking for a while.
> 
> ED has been an issue, long before the bear came... I found this an opportunity to laugh and attack the issue more positively.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was me. I was just looking for a snack.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

So far so bad. It's pass midnight, asked H if he wanted to come to bed starting 10 pm and was told "coming" at least 4 times; gave up and fell asleep. He just collapsed into bed after finishing a whole bottle of wine (which I had told him to please drink 1/2 a bottle, I have a very good vacuum seal that would keep it for another day) and spending all time in front of computer. Woke me up with his leg on top of me (in a using-W-as-leg-prop-way), he's completely gone now and I can't sleep.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

neuklas said:


> If all else fails, rent a bear suit.
> 
> Kidding, hope it works out for you both.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> It was me. I was just looking for a snack.


:lol:


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

Jennifer,

Judging from this and your past posts, it looks like he has serious anxiety issues about premature ejaculation and ED.

What a shame. He does not know what a lucky [email protected]#[email protected]^& he is to have a wife that is steaming to go. All he does is run away and hide. 

The part of your story about getting the Cialis and him just drinking even though you were calling him to bed is just eggregious. Unforgivable


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And if you rent a bear suit make see it's declawed. 14 students at a prestigious US university were clawed by a bear cub brought in by a student group to relieve stress (petting zoo)...


----------



## jdoe (Apr 22, 2014)

jennifer1986 said:


> ... was told "coming" at least 4 times; gave up and fell asleep.


OK so you must've been married for what... 80 years? What man doesn't jump at the chance? How old are you two? In your 90's?


----------

